# How do I adjust a quadrajet fast idle cam?



## Artemis Entreri (Jan 13, 2010)

It doesn't seem to be right where its supposed to be anymore, so when I put the carb on the car, how do I go about adjusting it, as far as moving the position of the choke or messing with the little screw on the fast idle cam?


Thanks to any that can help.

-Steve-


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

More info, describe choke system, year carb.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

should be on instructions with rebuild kit or in Chiltons manual as well as factory manual.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Artemis Entreri said:


> It doesn't seem to be right where its supposed to be anymore, so when I put the carb on the car, how do I go about adjusting it, as far as moving the position of the choke or messing with the little screw on the fast idle cam?
> 
> 
> Thanks to any that can help.
> ...


Hey Steve, do yourself a big favor and get a copy of Cliff Ruggles' book: How to Rebuild and Modify Rochester Quadrajet Carburetors
.

It's available through most big book stores and also on Cliff's web site

I'll bet you find everything you need in there.

Bear


----------

